# Uber Black Insurance vs personal



## mgr52 (Jul 21, 2015)

How different is Uber Black insurance from Uber X? Is the Insurance still through James River with a 1k deductible? 

If anyone has ever had to file a claim, do you have to go through your personal insurer first?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

If you're going to drive uber black, you will need to get commercial insurance. It's far more costly than your personal insurance. 

Ubers insurance with James river becomes irrelevant when you're uber black.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I just moved to commercial insurance. Was approx $4K (versus $1,200) to cover my car. But you have total peace of mind. I can do private rides, Uber Black and be confident that we are covered no matter who is at fault.


----------



## Payless Transport PHX (May 12, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> I just moved to commercial insurance. Was approx $4K (versus $1,200) to cover my car. But you have total peace of mind. I can do private rides, Uber Black and be confident that we are covered no matter who is at fault.


Can you please give me a referral to the insurance broker you used? I'm shopping for commercial insurance now and lowest I got was $5010. What kind of car you got?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

If you have commercial insurance you may be permitted to pick up at the airport and you will have total coverage unlike Uber's "insurance". You also won't have to deal with theirs as it's your own and claims will be easy to deal with.


----------



## TJ Kpekpe (Aug 31, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> I just moved to commercial insurance. Was approx $4K (versus $1,200) to cover my car. But you have total peace of mind. I can do private rides, Uber Black and be confident that we are covered no matter who is at fault.





R44KDEN said:


> I just moved to commercial insurance. Was approx $4K (versus $1,200) to cover my car. But you have total peace of mind. I can do private rides, Uber Black and be confident that we are covered no matter who is at fault.


Hi,

Can you please give me any referral as to which commercial insurance companies you've used.


----------



## Afroryder1967 (Sep 9, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> I just moved to commercial insurance. Was approx $4K (versus $1,200) to cover my car. But you have total peace of mind. I can do private rides, Uber Black and be confident that we are covered no matter who is at fault.


Pls R44KDEN can you give me a little heads up on the income and take home on uberblack/ uberSuv i am intending on driving in Baltimore presently I drive in nyc


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Afroryder1967 said:


> Pls R44KDEN can you give me a little heads up on the income and take home on uberblack/ uberSuv i am intending on driving in Baltimore presently I drive in nyc


Actually I'm not sure what I have made in the last 10-days will be relevant to the area in which you are going to work. Denver versus Baltimore are 2 very different markets. What I did when I started was to introduce myself to a couple of UberBlack guys in the commercial holding area near the airport. Look for the cleanest, neatest car. We chatted and exchanged business cards. A few days later he agreed to meet. I then paid him $100 to sit down and talk with me for an hour. You will glean more in that hour than 100 hours trawling through an internet bulletin board. All I will say is that once you go Black, you will never go back


----------



## Uber's Goober (Sep 16, 2015)

I can tell you Baltimore is not where the money is- do DMV- DC Maryland and Va


----------



## UberCommercial (Jun 27, 2015)

In California, about half of livery specific A rated commercial insurers removed their participation in this market, my prior insurer was one of them so i had to go to a new carrier despite being lucky enough to have no losses while in business. The remaining A rated carriers are only looking for the most cherry of potential insured's profiles. 3+ years in business 5+ vehicles in fleet and no losses. There is a B rated carrier "global" scooping up all of the newer TCPs/companies however you cannot get an LAX permit without an A rated insurance carrier. Rates from what ive seen talking to operators and shopping extensively myself is about 6k per year per car up to 12/13k per car for commercial insurance in CA.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberCommercial said:


> In California, about half of livery specific A rated commercial insurers removed their participation in this market, my prior insurer was one of them so i had to go to a new carrier despite being lucky enough to have no losses while in business. The remaining A rated carriers are only looking for the most cherry of potential insured's profiles. 3+ years in business 5+ vehicles in fleet and no losses. There is a B rated carrier "global" scooping up all of the newer TCPs/companies however you cannot get an LAX permit without an A rated insurance carrier. Rates from what ive seen talking to operators and shopping extensively myself is about 6k per year per car up to 12/13k per car for commercial insurance in CA.


You just scared the hell out of me


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> You just scared the hell out of me


And that's why I'm doing this in Georgia. Though I will say the insurance around here is starting to get weird, but not this crazy....thanks Uber


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> And that's why I'm doing this in Georgia. Though I will say the insurance around here is starting to get weird, but not this crazy....thanks Uber


I've never has a loss 
But I had a incident this year ( 0% my fault ) 
Only 1 vehicle , less than 5 years 
It sounds like I may be a out candidate for A rated insurance

I expire in 7 weeks , just sent my renewal request 20 min ago 
I will update how it goes 
Crap!!!! Thanks UBER!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> And that's why I'm doing this in Georgia. Though I will say the insurance around here is starting to get weird, but not this crazy....thanks Uber


What UberCommercial mentioned happened in taxi insurance in California
15 years ago


----------



## UberCommercial (Jun 27, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I've never has a loss
> But I had a incident this year ( 0% my fault )
> Only 1 vehicle , less than 5 years
> It sounds like I may be a out candidate for A rated insurance
> ...


This are not hard and fast rules, they are a result of my searching though many brokers and insurers and also consulting with other operators in the area. It is not impossible you can qualify for an A rated carrier with your situation however just not nearly as likely as it was last year or in the past.

edit: My personal experience is i literally only had one A rated carrier that could insure me at a reasonable rate with 2.5 years in business, a 5 car fleet and 0 losses. I shopped 4 brokers and over 10-15 insurers.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberCommercial said:


> This are not hard and fast rules, they are a result of my searching though many brokers and insurers and also consulting with other operators in the area. It is not impossible you can qualify for an A rated carrier with your situation however just not nearly as likely as it was last year or in the past.


2 other drivers and my self got a letter from insurance co. 25% increase 
Yes weird stuff going on


----------



## lionelhardesty (Feb 17, 2016)

Why every one want to choose cheapest Auto Insurance policy or plan? Money is not only that factor that effects your choices rather comfortable is must be for every one so follow that policy which have as features.


----------



## NinjaBlack (Sep 6, 2016)

R44KDEN said:


> I just moved to commercial insurance. Was approx $4K (versus $1,200) to cover my car. But you have total peace of mind. I can do private rides, Uber Black and be confident that we are covered no matter who is at fault.


What company are you with?


----------



## uber115 (Oct 2, 2017)

R44KDEN said:


> I just moved to commercial insurance. Was approx $4K (versus $1,200) to cover my car. But you have total peace of mind. I can do private rides, Uber Black and be confident that we are covered no matter who is at fault.


What company do you
suggest? What state are you in?


----------



## WaterTowerTransit (Jan 20, 2018)

Can we back up a step or two? Is there actually sufficient traffic at the commercial levels of Uber to warrant a commercial setup? NYC area airports certainly appear to be base level and XL cars; limousines & the Suburban crowd are mostly running on a corporate account or personal drivers to the apparatchik.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

WaterTowerTransit said:


> Can we back up a step or two? Is there actually sufficient traffic at the commercial levels of Uber to warrant a commercial setup? NYC area airports certainly appear to be base level and XL cars; limousines & the Suburban crowd are mostly running on a corporate account or personal drivers to the apparatchik.


From my understanding it's not uber black rides it's private clients that make it worth it


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> From my understanding it's not uber black rides it's private clients that make it worth it


With private clients..

At the very least you can match uber's flat rates and keep all of it for yourself if you cut out uber. That's a huge increase in pay and as the uber rates creep up (without increasing driver pay) the uber black drivers with proper commercial insurance might be able to start making bank again, personally i doubt it.

Me personally if i was uber black i would mark up the Uber black rate about 10% and charge that amount. (for the extra expenses of driving farther to get to you)

combine that with the service fees you arn't paying and that makes them much better.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> With private clients..
> 
> At the very least you can match uber's flat rates and keep all of it for yourself if you cut out uber. That's a huge increase in pay and as the uber rates creep up (without increasing driver pay) the uber black drivers with proper commercial insurance might be able to start making bank again, personally i doubt it.
> 
> ...


Magic Advise Here :

Charge a Premium For Rides that Uber Has Trouble Delivering or Drivers Don't Want To Do.

Slightly Discount Uber Desireble Rides

Nullify Surge By Lumping Rides Together
Example

Fuber Black to Staples Center 160.00
After Event Fuber Black 240 Back Home Total 400.00

I'll Do 400.00 Round Trip ( No Waiting )

It's The Same Rate
But Pax Does Not Fell Raped

It's all Psychological


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

20yearsdriving said:


> Magic Advise Here :
> 
> Charge a Premium For Rides that Uber Has Trouble Delivering or Drivers Don't Want To Do.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not... a lot of people will pay a premium to get picked up by a driver they like..

"I'm sorry i can't drag my way accross town for meter rates sir, it's just too far to go empty"

"Theres' an extra $20 in it for you, that makes it $35"

You would be surprised...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Believe it or not... a lot of people will pay a premium to get picked up by a driver they like..
> 
> "I'm sorry i can't drag my way accross town for meter rates sir, it's just too far to go empty"
> 
> ...


That Has Always Happened Prior To Fuber

After Fuber it Happens Even More 
People Will Pay a Slight Premium in Exchange For Certanty

People Will Trow you an Extra 40.00 Just To Ensure You Will Remain a Option


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

20yearsdriving said:


> Magic Advise Here :
> 
> Charge a Premium For Rides that Uber Has Trouble Delivering or Drivers Don't Want To Do.
> 
> ...


Pax not feel raped? That's not the Uber experience!


----------

